# Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???



## Bundy110 (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Angelgemeinde...

Ich wollte mal nachfragen wie das eigentlich ist,ob man Aale im Setzkescher(engmaschig.) bis zur Heimreise solange hältern kann..?? Mir geht es nämlich darum,wenn ich einen längeren Ansitz auf Aal machen tue,ich sage mal so 2-3 Tage,wollte ich nicht das mir der Fisch verderben tut falls ich schon am ersten Tag was fangen sollte....Ich weiß ja das es böse enden kann wenn man einen Aal im Setzkescher hält.Deswegen dachte ich mir,das es vielleicht doch möglich ist wenn der Setzkescher zimlich engmaschig ist....

Oder sollte ich doch lieber von der Idee ablassen....???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#c


----------



## antonio (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*

es ist beim aal so ähnlich wie bei ner maus,das kleinste loch kann ausreichend sein.
was meinst du mit "es kann böse enden" ?

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*



Bundy110 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angelgemeinde...
> 
> Ich wollte mal nachfragen wie das eigentlich ist,ob man Aale im Setzkescher(engmaschig.) bis zur Heimreise solange hältern kann..?? Mir geht es nämlich darum,wenn ich einen längeren Ansitz auf Aal machen tue,ich sage mal so 2-3 Tage,wollte ich nicht das mir der Fisch verderben tut falls ich schon am ersten Tag was fangen sollte....Ich weiß ja das es böse enden kann wenn man einen Aal im Setzkescher hält.Deswegen dachte ich mir,das es vielleicht doch möglich ist wenn der Setzkescher zimlich engmaschig ist....
> 
> Oder sollte ich doch lieber von der Idee ablassen....???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#c


 

Als erstes würde ich die Regelung im Landesfischereigesetz bei Euch überprüfen. Wenn da nichts gegenteiliges drin steht..... sollte das funktionieren, wobei ich 2-3 Tage für Fischhälterung auf engem Raum als sehr lange empfinde...


----------



## vermesser (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*

Klar, mach das ruhig, wenn Du ne Chance haben willst, den Aal mehrmals zu fangen :vik: !! Aale kommen durch jedes Loch, jede winzige Lücke, jede geschwächte, beschädigte Masche!!!


----------



## Bundy110 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*



antonio schrieb:


> es ist beim aal so ähnlich wie bei ner maus,das kleinste loch kann ausreichend sein.
> was meinst du mit "es kann böse enden" ?
> 
> antonio


 
Ich meine damit,das ein Aal verenden kann wenn er sich versuchen sollte durch die Maschen zu kommen...

Vielen Dank auch für die anderen Meinungen und Antworten...Ich glaube dann lass ich es doch mal lieber,da muss halt meine Madam zum Teich kommen mit dem Auto und den Fang abholen und ins Kühlfach daheim verfrachten..


----------



## vermesser (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*



Bundy110 schrieb:


> Ich meine damit,das ein Aal verenden kann wenn er sich versuchen sollte durch die Maschen zu kommen...



Ich würde mir eher Sorgen machen, daß ein cleverer Aal die einzige Schwachstelle findet und eventuell andere gefangene Aale gleich mit weg sind :q !

Aale gehören nicht zu den Fischen, die man in einen Setzkescher setzen sollte...dann lieber gleich zurücksetzen...


----------



## Bundy110 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich würde mir eher Sorgen machen, daß ein cleverer Aal die einzige Schwachstelle findet und eventuell andere gefangene Aale gleich mit weg sind :q !
> 
> Aale gehören nicht zu den Fischen, die man in einen Setzkescher setzen sollte...dann lieber gleich zurücksetzen...


 
Danke für deine Antwort.Das ist mir eigentlich schon bewust,es sollte ja auch nur mal so ein Gedanke von mir gewesen sein...da ich schon mal Bilder gesehen hab im Netz,wie Aale total im Setzkescher sich verwickelt hatten und zum Schluß verendeten...


----------



## magi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*

2-3 Tage hältern in einem kleinen Setzkescher.. Wie kommt man auf so eine Idee bzw. hätte ich Probleme sowas mit meinem Gewissen auszumachen! Ich denke, dass dir da jeder Fischereiaufseher was erzählen wird-ob das generell in deinem Bundesland legal ist finde ich außerdem nicht wirklich erheblich. Fakt ist: Die Außenwirkung, gerade auf Nichtangler, ist wahrscheinlich mehr als bescheiden!! Wie siehts denn mit Alternativen aus: Bei frühzeitigen Fängen z.B. Frau/Freunde/Eltern (als Jungangler) etc. anrufen (falls man allein unterwegs ist), die dann auf die Sachen aufpassen oder den Fisch direkt mitnehmen. Außerdem würde min. 1 mal duschen während der Zeit sicherlich die soziale Integration nach so einem Trip verbessern


----------



## gründler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*

Natürlich kann man Aale in einem engmaschigen Setzi hältern,und auch mehrere tage halten sie das ohne Probleme durch (müssen se in ner Reuse ja auch bis der fischer kommt).Wichtig ist das der eingang vom Setzi schön hoch gesteckt wird (höher wie das Ufer) und das er keine Löcher hat der Setzi. 

Reusenmaschenweite bei uns z.Z. 2,5 - 3,0cm,und da kommen die guten Aale auch nicht durch,doch im Moment ist nicht viel drinne in ne Reusen wat Aale betrifft.

Nen Setzi hat 0,5mm x 0,5mm Maschen,und wenn der richtig aufgebaut ist kann sich da auch kein Aal selbst drin umbringen,tun sie in Reusen ja auch nicht.

#h


----------



## antonio (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*



magi schrieb:


> 2-3 Tage hältern in einem kleinen Setzkescher.. Wie kommt man auf so eine Idee bzw. hätte ich Probleme sowas mit meinem Gewissen auszumachen! Ich denke, dass dir da jeder Fischereiaufseher was erzählen wird-ob das generell in deinem Bundesland legal ist finde ich außerdem nicht wirklich erheblich. Fakt ist: Die Außenwirkung, gerade auf Nichtangler, ist wahrscheinlich mehr als bescheiden!! Wie siehts denn mit Alternativen aus: Bei frühzeitigen Fängen z.B. Frau/Freunde/Eltern (als Jungangler) etc. anrufen (falls man allein unterwegs ist), die dann auf die Sachen aufpassen oder den Fisch direkt mitnehmen. Außerdem würde min. 1 mal duschen während der Zeit sicherlich die soziale Integration nach so einem Trip verbessern



erst mal hat er nix von kleinem setzkescher gesagt.
wenn du probleme hast mit deinem gewissen, müssen das andere noch lange nicht.
und jeder fischereiaufseher wird einem da nix erzählen, ob du es glaubst oder nicht in manchen bl ist es nicht verboten.
außenwirkung hä?
welcher nichtangler bekommt mit wie lange meine fische im setzkescher sind?

antonio


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*



magi schrieb:


> 2-3 Tage hältern in einem kleinen Setzkescher.. Wie kommt man auf so eine Idee bzw. hätte ich Probleme sowas mit meinem Gewissen auszumachen!
> 
> Außerdem würde min. 1 mal duschen während der Zeit sicherlich die soziale Integration nach so einem Trip verbessern



Du solltest öfter mal kalt duschen, daß härtet ab, Gabi!


----------



## Bundy110 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*



magi schrieb:


> 2-3 Tage hältern in einem kleinen Setzkescher.. Wie kommt man auf so eine Idee. Wie siehts denn mit Alternativen aus: Bei frühzeitigen Fängen z.B. Frau/Freunde/Eltern (als Jungangler) etc. anrufen (falls man allein unterwegs ist), die dann auf die Sachen aufpassen oder den Fisch direkt mitnehmen.


 


Es gibt Setzkescher,die sind mit Sicherheit groß Genug was Länge und Durchmesser betrifft...Das Ich die Fische in einem kl. Kescher nicht unbediengt hältern sollte,weiß ich natürlich selbst.Mir ging es ja auch eigentliuch nur darum,ob es da die Möglichkeit gibt speziell Aal zu hältern...
Wie Du vielleicht gesehen hast,bin ich ja auch selber auf die Idee mit dem "Abholen" gekommen...


----------



## Syntac (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*

Früher wurden die in einen Drahtsetzkescher zu den lebenden Köfi`s gepackt und gut war, auch mal für 2 Tage.

Jedenfalls bei meinem Opa, als ich als 6 jähriger mit ihm angeln war.


----------



## Windelwilli (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*

Damals haben wir die Aale immer in einem Drahtsetzkescher gehalten. Die hatten oben auch eine verschließbare Öffnung und da entwischt der Aal garantiert nicht draus.

Soweit ich weiß, kann man die Dinger immer noch kaufen.

Ob man sowas allerdings noch benutzen darf......keine Ahnung. #c


----------



## thomas39 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*

Moin,

meine gefangenen Aale kommen nur in den Setzkescher!Hatte nie Probleme damit.

Mfg

Thomas


----------



## magi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*

Ich habe hier nur meine Meinung dazu gesagt-nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich gestehe auch jedem seine eigene zu, solange sachlich agumentiert wird bzw. Gesetze eingehalten werden..

Ich weiß ja nicht wie abgelegen deine Angelstelle/Gewässerlage ist, aber so aus der Welt ist die Sache mit der Aussenwirkung nicht. Und es ist auch nicht gänzlich auszuschließen, dass der Setzkescher, zumindest in einigen Bundesländern, eher als "Grauzone" betrachtet wird. Aus diesem Grunde habe ich auch schon des Öfteren von Verzichtsempfelungen der  Fischerreirechtsinhaber gelesen.

Was ist denn nach deinem Empfinden groß genug, vor allem im Bezug auf welche Fischmenge oder besser gesagt -volumen? Reden wir jetzt von den den postulierten 3,5m bei 0,5 m Durchmesser?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*

Du kannst die Aale auch in 'nen Eimer packen, nasses Gras rein, Deckel drauf, schattig stellen, fertig is die Laube.


----------



## KxKx2 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*

HALLO:
Ich weiß wohl; das bei uns der Setzkescher verboten ist:
Man darf ja nicht einmal Köderfische hältern.

Frage lieber bei deinem Verein nach!
Gruß, Klaus


----------



## Bundy110 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*

So,hab ebend bei Uns im Angelfachgeschäft angerufen wo auch der Inhaber gleichzeitig der Vorsitzende meines Vereins ist und mich kurz am Tel. beraten lassen.
Er bietet diese Setzkescher günstig an die da aus diesem Drahtgeflecht sind.Er sagte mir,das diese Setzkescher hervorragent geeignet wären zum Hältern von Aalen.Die haben eine Maschenweite von 1/2 cm... Ich befragte Ihn auch wie es sich mit diesen Keschern bzw das Hältern allgein verhalten tut.Er sagte mir,das hängt von Bundesland und Vereinen ab.Es gibt da zum Teil erheblich Abweichungen.Man sollte sich sicherheitshalber immer vor Ort beim jeweiligen Verein oder Gewässerwart informieren,um nicht mit den Bestimmeungen die dort herschen in Konflickt zu kommen..

Kurz und knapp gesagt,bei mir bzw an meinen oder Unseren Vereinsgewässern ist der Einsatz sollcher Kescher zum Halten von Aalen und auch allgemein Köderfischen erlaubt...


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*



Syntac schrieb:


> Früher wurden die in einen Drahtsetzkescher zu den lebenden Köfi`s gepackt und gut war, auch mal für 2 Tage.
> 
> Jedenfalls bei meinem Opa, als ich als 6 jähriger mit ihm angeln war.



"Früher" Haben wir die Aale in ausgebauten Waschmaschinentrommeln 1-2 Wochen lang gehältert - einfach vom Steg aus im Wasser kurz über Grund hängen lassen und gut war.
Und grossartige Verluste gab es auch nicht.


----------



## dennisk19899 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*

3 tage is doh nicht gut wenn du jeden tag alles fängst nimm nen großen eimer mit wasser und deckel ich würde die fische auch täglich abholen lassen.


----------



## gründler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*

Lieber Te.

Bitte kauf dir wenn einen min 3,50cm x 0,50cm Setzkescher,das Gutachten zum Setzkescher Urteil Rinteln spricht von mindestens dieser länge um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein (sicher ist man nie,aber so hälst du das Gutachten ein).

Mach dir kein Kopp die Aale kommen da nicht raus,nur wie gesagt Kescheröffnung höher hängen nicht auf Wasserhöhe.

Mit diesen Drahtsetzis bist du nicht gut beraten wenn es mal hart auf hart kommt.

#h


----------



## Heilbutt (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> "Früher" Haben wir die Aale in ausgebauten Waschmaschinentrommeln 1-2 Wochen lang gehältert - einfach vom Steg aus im Wasser kurz über Grund hängen lassen und gut war.
> Und grossartige Verluste gab es auch nicht.


 
Genau so kenn ich das auch. Hat einwandfrei funktioniert.
Und wegen der Dauer hätte ich auch keine moralischen Bedenken.
In der gewerblichen Fischerei werden Fische teilw. viel länger gehältert....
Ich hab so nen ca. 3 m langen stinknormalen Setzkescher, da hab ich auch schon den ganzen Tag lang Aale gehältert, ohne Probleme.
Nur wenn´s Tagsüber hell wird werden sie unruhig und wollen sich verkriechen.
Also schön tief legen, oder zuhause die Waschmaschine zerlegen!!:q

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*

Komisch das die Aale den Leuten dann noch geschmeckt haben - bei den ganzen Adrenalin durch diesen quälerischen Stress sollte das Fleisch danach ja eigentlich verdorben gewesen sein.


----------



## Bassey (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*



vermesser schrieb:


> Klar, mach das ruhig, wenn Du ne Chance haben willst, den Aal mehrmals zu fangen :vik: !! Aale kommen durch jedes Loch, jede winzige Lücke, jede geschwächte, beschädigte Masche!!!



Auch nicht so ganz. Hatte nen 70er Breitkopf im Setzkescher und der kam NICHT raus!

Ansonsten gibt es ja auch die engmaschigen Drahtsetzkescher, damit haben wir früher immer die Aale gehältert.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*



dennisk19899 schrieb:


> 3 tage is doh nicht gut wenn du jeden tag alles fängst nimm nen großen eimer mit wasser und deckel ich würde die fische auch täglich abholen lassen.



Das eben nicht, Eimer ja, Wasser nein!


----------



## Pikebite (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das eben nicht, Eimer ja, Wasser nein!


 
Eigentlich sollte man nicht glauben, dass das funktioniert, aber es geht wirklich. Aale sind schon ein seltsames Völkchen. |supergri


----------



## magi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*

Für eine Nacht funktioniert das mit dem Eimer (was nicht heißt, dass das wirklich legal ist..), 3 Tage im Eimer ist def. Tierquälerei -Bundeslandübergreifend!


----------



## Andal (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*

Sicher gibts Erwerbsfischer, die Aale und an andere Arten tagelang, manchmal auch wochenlang hältern. Aber auf die zu verweisen, bringt nur zum Ausdruck, dass die Fische das physisch packen. Sich aber darauf zu berufen geht böse in die Hose, denn denen sind Dinge erlaubt, für die man uns Angler öffentlich hinrichten würde.

Eigentlich unlogisch, da es ja um die gleichen Tiere geht, aber es ist halt mal so!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*



magi schrieb:


> Für eine Nacht funktioniert das mit dem Eimer (was nicht heißt, dass das wirklich legal ist..), 3 Tage im Eimer ist def. Tierquälerei -Bundeslandübergreifend!




|gaehn:


----------



## magi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*

toller Typ!


----------



## gründler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*

Sten ist nen toller Typ jo dat stimmt wohl,das bestätigen dir hier auch genug leute.










Ot:
Ps: @Sten: Weizen geht in die Milchreife,Sauen sind auch schon da  Geht jetzt los,und das ganz ohne Setzkescher:q.


----------



## Der_W (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*

Mahlzeit,
also ich hatte auch einmal aus Unwisssen in jungen Jahren einen Schleicher im Setzkescher, Ergebnis: er hat sich frei geknabbert 8voerher war devinitiv kein Loch im Setzi).
Aber ich sehe bei der ganzen Geschichte noch ein anderes Problem. Weiß ja nicht wie es bei dir mit Fangbegrenzungen für Aal ist. Aber angenommen du darfst nun 3 je Angeltag fangen und fängst diese auch. Wie sieht es dann aus, wenn du am 3. Tag mit z.B. 8 Aalen kontroliert wirst? glaubt dir der liebe kontrolleur, dass du schon seit vorgestern hier ansitzt und heute erst 2 hattest und gestern und vorgestern jeweils 3?

Wenn es bei dir nicht zutrifft, da keine Beschränkung (du glücklicher) da vergiss den Post einfach...


----------



## Lightray (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*

Dann soll er halt notfalls mit der Kamera und eingeblendetem Datum jeweils ein Bild vom Fang machen.
Und vielleicht sind auch, je nach Gewässer, andere Angler oder Anwohner in Sichtweite, die das bezeugen können.

Ich denke der Kontrolleur müsste auch eher beweisen oder den begründeten Verdacht haben, dass alle Aale an diesem Tag gefangen wurden. Und grade wenn er Setzkescher, Zelt und Proviant für mehrere Tage dabei hätte, wäre ein längerer Ansitz nicht unglaubwürdig.
Kann ja nicht sein, dass diejenigen bestraft werden, die nicht regelmäßig den Fang wegbringen oder holen lassen können.

Und wie immer hilft auch reden, man kann ja vorher den Berechtigten Anrufen und über den längeren Ansitz Bescheid geben.

Müsste also schon blöd laufen, dass es Ärger gibt.

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## thanatos (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*

klar geht das,aber ein tipp,versuche nicht den aal abzuhaken,schneide
das vorfach einfach ab.habe aale nie angefaßt am vorfach in den setzkescher gehängt und abgeschnitten.setzkeschergröße:40cm durchm.
120 cm lang.
fangbeschränkung und das ander gedönse ?????


----------



## magi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*

Ich bin raus hier, dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade. Herangehensweisen wie z.T. hier beschrieben bestätigen mein stetig wachsendes Verständnis für Angler, die andere Kollegen anschwärzen weil letzten Endes ggf. wieder die Mehrheit durch ein weiteres (allgemeines) Verbot betroffen ist. Auch wenn mir Denutiantentum als solches gegen den Strich geht, wenn ich sowas lese wie die Nummer mit dem Eimer (über einen Zeitraum von mehreren Tagen) dann hab ich keine Fragen mehr..


----------



## dennisk19899 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*

wiso den eimer ja wasser nein??
könnt mir ja auch ne pn schreiben


----------



## Wickedstyler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Komisch das die Aale den Leuten dann noch geschmeckt haben - bei den ganzen Adrenalin durch diesen quälerischen Stress sollte das Fleisch danach ja eigentlich verdorben gewesen sein.



ähm darf ich fragen wie lange du schon angeln gehst ?! hast in deinem leben noch nie einen setzkescher benutzt? mit lebenden köfi haste früher auch nicht gefischt nehm ich an ?
warum gehst du überhaupt angeln .. drill ist tierquälerrischer stress .. oder meinste nicht auch ?! manchmal frag ich mich , warum gehen die leute überhaupt angeln ..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*



dennisk19899 schrieb:


> wiso den eimer ja wasser nein??
> könnt mir ja auch ne pn schreiben



Mehrere Aale in 'nem Eimer mit Wasser verbrauchen den enthaltenen Sauerstoff recht schnell, schwimmen dann quasi in ihrer eigenen Brühe, von giftigen Ausscheidungen hab ich auch schon mal was gelesen, und verrecken in der Suppe über kurz oder lang. Ein abgedeckter Eimer mit nassem Gras, Wasserpflanzen o.ä. verhindert das und über die ihnen eigene Fähigkeit zur Hautatmung, vorausgesetzt diese bleibt feucht, können Aale über relativ lange Zeit so gehältert werden. 
Aber pssst, die Fischtrösterfraktion liest mit..


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*



Wickedstyler schrieb:


> ähm darf ich fragen wie lange du schon angeln gehst ?! hast in deinem leben noch nie einen setzkescher benutzt? mit lebenden köfi haste früher auch nicht gefischt nehm ich an ?
> warum gehst du überhaupt angeln .. drill ist tierquälerrischer stress .. oder meinste nicht auch ?! manchmal frag ich mich , warum gehen die leute überhaupt angeln ..



*lach* Entschuldige bitte , das nächste Mal schreibe ich dazu das es als Sarkasmus zu verstehen ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> "Früher" Haben wir die Aale in ausgebauten Waschmaschinentrommeln 1-2 Wochen lang gehältert - einfach vom Steg aus im Wasser kurz über Grund hängen lassen und gut war.
> Und grossartige Verluste gab es auch nicht.



Ja früher...|rolleyes

Früher waren Fische auch noch Fische und keine "Wirbeltiere mit ausgeprägtem Schmerz-/Leid empfinden, einer Seele und wohlmöglich noch Zugangsberechtigung für das Himmelreich. 

Leider hat uns die Evolution da einen Streich gespielt. Nicht etwa, weil sie den Fischen ein menschliches Wahrnehmungsvermögen geschenkt hat, sondern weil sich ein Großteil der Menschen - bis hin zu Selbstverleugnung - von einem normalen Verhältnis zur Natur und Kreatur so weit entfernt hat, wie die Erde vom Mond. 

Mancher stöhnt so oft:"Hach, ich möchte nochmal 18 sein".
Nee, ich nicht. Ich bin froh einen großen Teil meines Lebens in einer normalen Welt und Gesellschaft verbracht zu haben. 



dennisk19899 schrieb:


> wiso den eimer ja wasser nein??
> könnt mir ja auch ne pn schreiben



Wasser nicht, weil die Aale mit Ihren Ausscheidungen das wenige Wasser im Eimer schnell vergiften, dieses dann über die Kiemen aufnehmen und daran eingehen. Ohne Wasser keine Aufnahme des giftigen Wassers und ein besseres Durchhaltevermögen.


----------



## dennisk19899 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*

asso hab verstanden danke euch 2


----------



## antonio (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*



Der_W schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> also ich hatte auch einmal aus Unwisssen in jungen Jahren einen Schleicher im Setzkescher, Ergebnis: er hat sich frei geknabbert 8voerher war devinitiv kein Loch im Setzi).
> Aber ich sehe bei der ganzen Geschichte noch ein anderes Problem. Weiß ja nicht wie es bei dir mit Fangbegrenzungen für Aal ist. Aber angenommen du darfst nun 3 je Angeltag fangen und fängst diese auch. Wie sieht es dann aus, wenn du am 3. Tag mit z.B. 8 Aalen kontroliert wirst? glaubt dir der liebe kontrolleur, dass du schon seit vorgestern hier ansitzt und heute erst 2 hattest und gestern und vorgestern jeweils 3?
> 
> Wenn es bei dir nicht zutrifft, da keine Beschränkung (du glücklicher) da vergiss den Post einfach...




in vielen gewässern gibts fangkarten/statistiken, die eben auszufüllen sind.
für solche fälle sind die eben auch vorgesehen.
jeder entnommene fisch ist ist sofort nach dem fang einzutragen und fertig.

antonio


----------



## antonio (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale im Setzkescher hältern möglich...???*



magi schrieb:


> Ich habe hier nur meine Meinung dazu gesagt-nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich gestehe auch jedem seine eigene zu, solange sachlich agumentiert wird bzw. Gesetze eingehalten werden..
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht wie abgelegen deine Angelstelle/Gewässerlage ist, aber so aus der Welt ist die Sache mit der Aussenwirkung nicht. Und es ist auch nicht gänzlich auszuschließen, dass der Setzkescher, zumindest in einigen Bundesländern, eher als "Grauzone" betrachtet wird. Aus diesem Grunde habe ich auch schon des Öfteren von Verzichtsempfelungen der  Fischerreirechtsinhaber gelesen.
> 
> Was ist denn nach deinem Empfinden groß genug, vor allem im Bezug auf welche Fischmenge oder besser gesagt -volumen? Reden wir jetzt von den den postulierten 3,5m bei 0,5 m Durchmesser?



zeig mir den außenstehenden der 3 tage überwacht was ich wann in den setzkescher packe.
das hat nix mit abgelegenheit der angelstelle zu tun.

antonio


----------

